# Cincinnati Open 2008



## ShadenSmith (Apr 15, 2008)

So I'm hopefully going to be there, as well as some friends. Anyone else going?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 15, 2008)

Cincinnati is a bit far, but I'll have to see.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2008)

My daughters and I will be there.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 15, 2008)

I saw that on the pre-registered list. I just got the okay to go, so I'll keep an eye out for you there.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 15, 2008)

Where can you see the list? I don't see it on the website.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 15, 2008)

http://thewonderidiot.net/timer/auth/competitors.php


Just go to the registration page and click 'View Competitors' at the very bottom.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2008)

It's a very sparse list so far - I hope more people will be coming.

All you people in Illinois that were hoping for a competition there should consider coming - it's not THAT far to Cincinnati! (less than 5 hours from Chicago)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 15, 2008)

So what are everyone's goals for the competition? This will be my first competition, so I'm mainly hoping to have a successful blindsolve (I have about 10% accuracy bld right now) and a sub-30 average (I'm averaging about 30-31 right now).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2008)

My biggest goal is to try to find someone else who will also do big cubes BLD with me, so I will be able to compete. No luck on that so far, though. Shaden, want to learn 4x4x4 BLD? After you try 4x4x4 BLD, 3x3x3 BLD seems really easy in comparison. 

I'm happy to hear you're competing in 3x3x3 BLD, since that means at least we'll have a legitimate 3x3x3 BLD event (so far, I'm still the only one preregistered for it). My goal is to get back in the top 100 at 3x3x3 BLD at Cincinnati, since I'm assuming I'll drop out of the top 100 again by then. (I'm 87th now - I figure that will last 2 or 3 more weeks tops - and with all the competitions this weekend, I could easily drop out this weekend!)

I'd like to also match my 3x3x3 and 5x5x5 times from Chattahoochee. I'd love to beat them, but they were so fast for me then that I'll be lucky if I just match them. And I would like to get at least one sub-10 solve on 2x2x2.

Another goal is that I'm hoping my 7-year-old daughter Rebecca can actually get a 4x4x4 solve there. (I haven't signed her up yet, but I'm hoping to add it for her if she can.) She has learned to do centers and is close to being able to do edge matching. If she can finish up edge matching in the next week, hopefully she can learn the parity algorithms in time. I'm thinking maybe she might be in the top 10 youngest 4x4x4 competition solvers if she makes it.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 15, 2008)

Sure, I'd love to learn 4x4x4 BLD. It's been on my mind for a little while now..although I really have no idea where to start. Think I'd be able to get it down by Cinci?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2008)

It's possible, if you work really hard on it. If you are even capable of making a credible attempt at it by the time of the competition, I would consider you a valid competitor, even if you've never had a successful solve before. I suspect you can at least get to that point by then. It would be so cool (from my perspective, at least) if you would try!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 16, 2008)

Alright...I'll start looking at some guides tonight. I'm working on the stuff you listed here:

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=2755 

The stuff you posted...would you consider it the easiest method available for big cubes bld?


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm going. Can I register for more events if I decide to compete in 5x5, maybe?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, I would say so. I suspect r2 (Erik's method, the last one I gave there) is probably the best choice for the edges, to learn them quickly. The centers are probably best done with commutators, but there are r2 and U2 methods that you can use instead if the commutators seem too hard. But the r2 and U2 methods haven't been used by many people yet, so it would probably be easier to stick with the commutators using the description I gave (basically same as what Chris used) if you can handle it.

Let me know if I can help in any way - send me a private message if you want help.

pcharles3, registering for more events is up to the person organizing the competition, Jim Mertens. I would email him if you want to add more events; he seems very nice and accommodating; I'd assume he would happily add you to other events if you ask him. I'm hoping that if Rebecca learns to do the 4x4x4, he'll let her add it then.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 16, 2008)

I read through the theory behind it all...so far it seems manageable. I'll start working on centers tomorrow when I get to my 4x4x4 again, and possibly edges as well. Thank you for the help, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2008)

Awesome! You can leave me private messages on here if you want, and I can respond that way.

Also, it looks like Shaden Smith is your real name? Looks like you're going to finally put an end to the previous lack of Smiths in the WCA database that has been commented on a number of times in the past:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ventId=&regionId=&pattern=Smith&search=Search

It's the end of an era.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 16, 2008)

Well it's an honor to be the first Smith


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2008)

One thing I can't help noticing - there are a lot of female-sounding names in the preregistration list! Perhaps this will have the highest percentage of female competitors ever for a cubing competition?


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 22, 2008)

How does elimination work for competitions? Is it the top 'x' percentile moves on? Or is it that you have to get an average below a predetermined time?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2008)

For multiple rounds, it's usually a set number of people who are allowed to move on to the next round - say, the top 16, for instance. For combined finals, it's usually that a single solve has to beat a predetermined time. So, for instance, you might have a 5x5x5 combined final where everyone gets to do the first 2 solves, and then anyone who got less than 5:00 on either of their two solves is allowed to do the other 3 to get an average.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 22, 2008)

The Jessica and Natalie that are signed up are friends of mine.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 23, 2008)

What do they average?


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 24, 2008)

I might go. I just discovered the WCA website and thought about going to competitions. I obviously won't be the fastest, or close to it. I average about 40 seconds at the moment. I have a month though, sub-30 by then maybe? 

Do you have to signup to go, and how do you do so?


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 24, 2008)

You can pre-register by just clicking on the competition in the competition list and go to that competition specific site. You can just show up and register there if you don't want the hassle of filling out a form. It's the same price in most cases.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 25, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> What do they average?



They're still in the process of learning how to solve...they're still learning the LL right now.


However, some stuff popped up and they might not be able to make it


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh awesome, maybe I won't be the slowest there lol. 

Mike: What does your daughter average on the 3x3?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> Oh awesome, maybe I won't be the slowest there lol.
> 
> Mike: What does your daughter average on the 3x3?



I've got two daughters who are cubing. (The third is just 3, and she's not exactly another Enxi Xie. Maybe in another year or two. )

The oldest just turned 9, and she probably averages around 1:10 now (she's improved a bit since the last competition. Her profile:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HUGH03

The middle one is 7, and she probably averages around 1:30 (but she seems to do better in competition than at home). Her profile:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HUGH04


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very impressive. Looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dakota Harris and I, Charles Huynh, average sub-25. Dakota's dipping below the 20 second barrier and I'm getting more and more sub-20 solves. I'll be the Asian with a box of puzzles if anyone wants to meet up and hang out during the competition between events if possible.

One question. Are the competition people going to take away a cube for the initial scramble? If they are, I'm gonna need to find a good warm-up cube or borrow one. Another quick one. If anyone knows, how many people will be permitted to procede to the final round?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll keep an eye out for you pcharles. I'll be the white guy with large hair, probably with some friends. We'll be the group that looks like a bunch of hoodlums probably.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll be the white 13 year old with brown bushy hair and freckles.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 27, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you pcharles. I'll be the white guy with large hair, probably with some friends. We'll be the group that looks like a bunch of hoodlums probably.



Large hair? You mean poofy? You can't really look like hoodlums at a cubing competition being hosted in a museum. And your real name's Shaden, right?


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 27, 2008)

According to the pre-registration list, his real name is Shaden Smith. I will be Brad.

Haven't preregistered yet as my 2x2 and 4x4 ES' haven't arrived, and do not know if I'll be able to do those good enough in a month. Probably.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok, I'll be looking for Shaden, Brad, and Dakota. So many people to look for. I need to write this down. Somehow, I can't learn any BLD methods.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 27, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > I'll keep an eye out for you pcharles. I'll be the white guy with large hair, probably with some friends. We'll be the group that looks like a bunch of hoodlums probably.
> ...



Poofy would be a good synonym, yes. And yes, my name is Shaden.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 28, 2008)

> *Competitors who pay $20 for registration will recieve a t-shirt. These are limited in number, and will be given on a first come first serve basis.



Is there a picture of the shirt anywhere on the registration site?


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 28, 2008)

Brad, it's not a cubing shirt. It's just a shirt picked randomly out of Jim Merten's dirty laundry hamper.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 28, 2008)

posted:
http://thewonderidiot.net/timer/tshirts.html


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 28, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Somehow, I can't learn any BLD methods.


also pcharles, check this out, I found it really useful:
http://thewonderidiot.net/timer/blindfold.doc


and I do have some nice shirts in my hamper...


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 28, 2008)

Haha he posted that page because I sent him an email about it.


----------



## SD14 (Apr 29, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you pcharles. I'll be the white guy with large hair, probably with some friends. We'll be the group that looks like a bunch of hoodlums probably.



we arnt hoodlums we just dont have manners or inside voices


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 29, 2008)

I got preregistered!  7/21 PLLs learned, gonna learn them all and use them fluently before Cincy.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Apr 30, 2008)

By the way, if any of you here are staying at a hotel, which one? Me and my parents can't seem to find a simple, non-luxurious one close to the museum.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://travel.yahoo.com/p-hotel-346..._downtown-i;_ylt=An2S9BEQ6l0A4UUjYFEJjPIJ8b8F

..closest one to the museum center, not too luxurious.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 3, 2008)

Thanks. 

By the way, Bob Burton is going to be there.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 4, 2008)

linkmaster: hotel suggestion taken back... my parents informed me that the hotel may not be in the safest area of cincinnati. Check out the website under accomodations.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, me and my parents also did some research. We found a nice hotel in Sharonville.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 14, 2008)

Fairfield Inn in Sharonville is the hotel I'm staying at. Just less than 20 minutes to the museum, not much of a high-rise, no downtown noise, etc. We're up to 21 competitors. Can't wait.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 14, 2008)

I have a huge problem with the venue. Will they let us roam the museum or are we all locked up in that tiny auditorium? I don't see a problem with that as long as we get back in time for our events. Where do they plan to put the solving tables? On the stage?


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 14, 2008)

Interesting questions, I have no idea.


I have a question of my own actually. Would anyone that is attending be able to let me borrow their 5x5x5 for the competition? Several of my stickers fell off these past few days, and I don't have the time or money to resticker it before the competition.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 14, 2008)

Shaden, if I can't register for 5x5 after already pre-registering, you can borrow mine. Otherwise, you should probably find someone else to borrow from. It's not uncommon for the other cubers to have extra puzzles to lend.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2008)

I would offer to let you borrow one of my 5x5x5s, Shaden, but I doubt that's a good idea because of my near-Japanese color scheme. (white opposite blue, red and orange on opposite sides from a Japanese color scheme) If you want to try it, though, I'll have both a Meffert's one (Rubik's style) with Cubesmith textured tiles and an Eastsheen with Cubesmith stickers, and you can use either one you want. But again, you're stuck with my crazy color scheme.

pcharles93, I assume we'll be able to roam around a little because the site suggests that we can use the food court in the museum for lunch. But somehow I'm doubting we'll have automatic admission into the museums themselves. You should probably ask on the competition website in the chatterbox.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 14, 2008)

Thanks guys  

@pcharles: if you don't participate in the 5x5x5, I'd be very thankful if you let me borrow yours. Otherwise, I'll borrow Mike's. I can deal with the color scheme


thank you


----------



## pcharles93 (May 14, 2008)

Sorry, Shaden, Mr. Mertens added me to the 5x5 list. You'll be stuck with Mr. Hughey's color scheme. It can't be that bad, can it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2008)

Okay, Shaden, just so you're prepared: I typically look at it as white on bottom, blue on top, red in front, green on left, yellow on right, orange on back. So now you know what to expect. I'll be sure to have all my 5x5x5 cubes there (3 Eastsheen, 1 Mefferts that's Rubik's-like). My favorite Eastsheen is mine, you can pick from the others.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2008)

Me and a few other canadian cubers will be making the drive down for this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2008)

Wow - this is shaping up to be quite a good competition with all you good Canadian cubers joining us. I think Canada might walk away with most of the medals.

I hope you guys make it or it could be a pretty small competition.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 15, 2008)

If it's no trouble at all, could someone bring a digital camera and e-mail me some pictures? My dad was supposed to lend his to me, but he left for vacation and took it with him.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 15, 2008)

wow, a lot of posts in here since I last checked it!

Shaden, I also have an eastsheen 5x5, standard color scheme I can offer in addition to Mike's. Stickers are a bit worn, but it still works well.

PCharles, I think my dad will actually be there and take a few pictures (and possibly videos). I'll put any pictures/videos/materials from the competition online along with results within a week or so after the competition.

If anyone else has pictures or plans on taking videos, I'll be happy to link to those or post those as well!


----------



## pcharles93 (May 16, 2008)

I really need some pictures for this project about my hobbies ASAP. If it's no bother, could you immediately e-mail me the pictures, just the pictures, the day after?


----------



## JBCM627 (May 16, 2008)

yep, remind me at the competition


----------



## pcharles93 (May 16, 2008)

Ok, if I can find you. How long is our lunch break? I can meet up with everyone if it's an hour or so.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 16, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> wow, a lot of posts in here since I last checked it!
> 
> Shaden, I also have an eastsheen 5x5, standard color scheme I can offer in addition to Mike's. Stickers are a bit worn, but it still works well.
> 
> ...




That would be excellent, thank you very much!! If you can, keep an eye out for me and try and meet me in the morning, I'll look for you as well. Thank you


----------



## JBCM627 (May 16, 2008)

I'll be sitting at the scramble table most of the day, so I'll be easy to find


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 16, 2008)

I'll almost definitely be getting pictures. I could email them to you that night as well.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 17, 2008)

JBCM, what is your real name? I'll use that to find you.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 17, 2008)

If you click on his WCA profile, he is Jim Mertens, the WCA delegate.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 18, 2008)

What's the qualifying time for 3x3?


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 18, 2008)

You are allowed in the competition if you can solve a cube under 10 minutes.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 18, 2008)

I'm talking about the prelims, what's the the qualifying time to advance to the finals?


----------



## JBCM627 (May 19, 2008)

TBD based on time. If we are rushed, we may take as few as 8, but I am hoping everyone will be able to go twice


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 22, 2008)

Yay, 10 more days! Can't wait.  I was wondering if I can use my cube even though it has some rips in the corners of the stickers.  I ordered Cubesmith tiles in April but they haven't come yet due to a shipping error and stuff.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 22, 2008)

I'll have some extra stickers if yours are too bad. Tyson gave me a bunch at EPGY 08 cause mine were so bad 

Only if you really need them though, cause I don't have _too_ many...


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 23, 2008)

Mine aren't horrible, but they are a bit ripped. The regulations say things about the stickers being uniform without any "markings", so I was wondering about this:


----------



## JBCM627 (May 23, 2008)

These will be fine. The markings regulation I believe primarily tries to deter references to the color on other sides of a piece; as in, if you had an orange/green edge, and could tell that one side of it was orange by looking at only the green side.

These look pretty uniform and unintentional, so unless you seriously attempt to memorize individual chips on each sticker, I think its fine


----------



## pcharles93 (May 24, 2008)

Only one more week, I'm so excited. I've even picked out an outfit and everything. I just need to find a spare backpack for my puzzles and what not. I also need to access my funds and get the money needed.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 24, 2008)

Haha picked out an outfit.  Nice. I'll just bring 5 puzzles probably. 2x2, 2 3x3s (one to warm up with), 4x4, and Pyraminx to play with in the hotel. I'm Brad, for those who missed that.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 25, 2008)

What do you guys average? I just want to know what I'm up against when it comes time for the competition. I average 22-23. If I'm lucky I can get an average of 21. I plan on doing all slow solves to get consistent times in the prelims. But, in the finals, I will unleash my inner speed demon. My look ahead won't be completely useless then, so there will probably be half a second difference between my two averages. 

5x5 will be completely different. That's just for fun. 

Post your "battle" plans if you thought of it as much as I did. 
You should know what I'm talking about Shaden.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 25, 2008)

I average like, 40 on 3x3, 15ish on 2x2, 4 minutes on 4x4 (lol).


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 25, 2008)

hahaha...My battle plans are to warm up as much as possible, look ahead, and most importantly, have fun


----------



## pcharles93 (May 25, 2008)

Shaden, what do you average?


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 25, 2008)

Brad Stanton is me. Didn't know there were two Brad's.  There's a poll up for dinner, make sure to vote!


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 25, 2008)

If I get well warmed up and at home, I average 24-25. I'll probably average in the upper 20's at the battle though, especially if I get nervous.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 26, 2008)

Jim says we can have flaming solves in the parking lot as long as no one dies.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 26, 2008)

I'd prefer not to burn my cube, but I'll give it a shot on someone else's.


Are gloves allowed?


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 26, 2008)

I average 3rd degree burns on flaming solves. Get in the shoutbox people, it's boring.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 27, 2008)

Brad, calm down. No need to get upset. It's just a chat widget. We'll have plenty of time to talk between solves and events. Unless you solve incredibly slow. Then you're the only one to blame if you have no time to socialize.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 27, 2008)

Umm, I'm not upset. :confused: (hides slow 4x4 solves)


----------



## pcharles93 (May 27, 2008)

Do any of you guys have an extra ES 4x4, Magic, or Pyraminx to sell?
I'll give $20 for the 4x4, $10 for the Magic, and $15 for the Pyraminx.


----------



## CAT13 (May 27, 2008)

I'm going. I average 28ish on 3x3, 2:10ish on 4x4, I don't know what my 5x5 solves are like. I'm bad at 2x2 (12s average.) 1:00ish OH. I'm Matthew McConaha on the preregester list


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 27, 2008)

Hey Matthew. 

Charles, Eric Limeback is selling a few magics I think for $10. I'm buying one, and so is Dakota. I think he has like 5.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 29, 2008)

Only a couple days to go...


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 29, 2008)

I can't wait


----------



## pcharles93 (May 29, 2008)

I'm gonna need to bring some extra money.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 29, 2008)

Hahaha me too...If there's any merchandise for sale (especially cube vendors) I'm sure I'll end up buying some.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 29, 2008)

I have an extra orange DIY if anyone is interested...


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 29, 2008)

I would be actually. How much? Cubesmith stickers?


----------



## pcharles93 (May 29, 2008)

There aren't going to be any cube vendors according to Jim(lol). It is against museum regulations. Does that mean we can't set up a cube booth or is there no sale of cubes whatsoever even if it is between individuals?


----------



## JBCM627 (May 29, 2008)

@ Pcharles Yeah, no booths or whatever. Everything would have to be 'under the counter' so to speak.

@Shaden, $10? There aren't any stickers on it at the moment, but I do have some. Not cubesmith tiles, though.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 29, 2008)

$10 sounds reasonable if you can throw in some stickers


----------



## pcharles93 (May 30, 2008)

One more day until the competition. I'll probably try to get there at 8:30 to get a lot of practice and hang around and help with setup maybe?


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 30, 2008)

Chillin' in the hotel. 5-6 hour drive from Michigan, little traffic jam. I'll get there probably around 8:20 and help setup.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 30, 2008)

I'm gonna get there as early as possible to help out as well. Luckily I'm only 1.5 hours away, so I don't have to leave until tomorrow. I'll see you all there!


----------



## pcharles93 (May 31, 2008)

I don't think Jim will need that much help setting up now that I think about it. I mean, you can only fit so many tables on that stage. The stackmats and displays shouldn't need that much manpower to set up either.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 31, 2008)

I'm going to put a montage of the competition on Youtube.


----------



## CAT13 (May 31, 2008)

quick question, I see that in the official rulebook thing that competetors need to have an ID to identify themeselves, and I was just wondering if a school ID would do?


----------



## pcharles93 (May 31, 2008)

That only applies for non-US citizens who want to compete in the US. That's to prevent one person from taking all the NR's for a single country.


----------



## CAT13 (May 31, 2008)

ok, thanks. I didn't see that in the rulebook thing.


----------



## Bryan (May 31, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> That only applies for non-US citizens who want to compete in the US. That's to prevent one person from taking all the NR's for a single country.



Not necessarily. If you try to compete under the name "Barney Rubble" they could ask you for ID. Also, at Nationals they're going to check for ID's to make sure the person isn't trying to pretend to be someone else who paid their registration.


----------



## CAT13 (Jun 1, 2008)

It's over now and congrats to Eric Limeback for the 9.55 solve! I didn't get to see it because I was in the middle of a solve, but I finished at about the same time. and also for the 1:22.22 BLD solve. It was fun.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah congrats Eric on the nice solve! And thanks for the Magic. 

Unfortunately I didn't meet Dakota or Charles...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Just got home. Wow, had lots of fun. That was my first competition, and I got a successful BLD! That was my main goal...success


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh god, Eric is catching up! Man, congrats Eric! Was it lucky?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 1, 2008)

It was a PLL skip. Brad, we didn't meet in person but Dakota was the guy who who was the fastest first time competitor. I would've gotten first or second first time competitor. If you bought a Magic from Eric Limeback, then I'm positive we talked. I borrowed a timer from you right before the 3x3 finals.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, so that tied with Ron's 9.55 from last November ;-) Congrats again, and I'm sure you guys had fun.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Results*

Results from the Cincinnati Open are available on the website. They should be up on the WCA site soon as well.

Pictures and scrambles are also up. Congrats to everyone who competed!


----------



## SD14 (Jun 1, 2008)

i wish i could have gone but we got a flat on the way there and couldnt drive all the way to cinci on a dough nut sucks


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 1, 2008)

OHH you borrowed the timer from me! Yeah I remember.  I knew who Dakota was but I didn't talk to him.


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone know if theres gonna be another one in Cincy this year?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nothing is being planned for Cincinnati at the moment, but look for some in Lexington, Indiana(polis?), and Columbus.


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking forward to one in Columbus! I don't think I could go to Indianapolis or Lexington, though...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2009)

CAT13 said:


> Looking forward to one in Columbus! I don't think I could go to Indianapolis or Lexington, though...


I'm just curious - why is Columbus reachable, but Indianapolis and Lexington are not? Indianapolis is about the same distance from Cincinnati as Columbus, and Lexington is actually closer. Of course, I guess that doesn't take into account where you are in Cincinnati (and I guess you do list yourself as Cincinnati-ish), but still, I'd think Lexington would be closer than Columbus no matter what.


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to one in Columbus! I don't think I could go to Indianapolis or Lexington, though...
> ...



My grandma lives in Columbus 
And I live in Liberty Township (which is near Cincinnati)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2009)

CAT13 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > CAT13 said:
> ...



Aha. I should have figured it was something like that. I have the same kind of connection to Virginia - my parents live there, so I can easily make Virginia competitions. So I understand.


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 6, 2009)

got any info on these? Im about a half hour north of Cincy


----------

